# Inverter or Converter in 1999 Georgie Boy SunCruiser, w/V10 Triton



## Bob F (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if the inverter or converter (which ever it is) should allow/direct a charge to coach batteries when Onan generator is running? Coach batteries and engine battery all 3 charge from alternator when motor is running.


----------



## akjimny (Sep 20, 2011)

If everything is wired up correctly, when you run your generator it is just like being plugged in to shore power.  The inverter/convertor should charge the coach batteries.  Probably won't charge the chassis battery, though, unless specially wired to do so.


----------



## madmax (Sep 28, 2011)

same with mine coachman 345
Generator is like  shore power .


----------

